# Difficult to milk



## taube (May 21, 2010)

I am a newbie to milking, and we just took in an abused nannie. She is very sensitive to anyone touching her underbelly. She hasn't been milked now for almost a week and we don't want her to dry up. Are there any tips anyone can offer for a beginner who is trying to milk a "difficult" goat? Her personality is phenomenal, sweet and loving, just when trying to milk her she gets crazy. The vet gave her a shot of LA200 since she came from a bad place, and I know we have to wait at least a week before her milk is "clean", but I want to make sure she keeps producing, as we have some kids just born and she could eventually help out with the load from some growing kids! ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

At this point, if she hasn't been milked for a week, she is probably engorged and very very sore.

Do you have a milking stand? If not, look into getting one as the ability to put them in the head stall and lock them in makes a huge difference. You can try tethering her if you don't, but you may need a helper to hold a bucket of grain and keep her in place while you milk her - you need to relieve her pressure. She is probably trying to keep you away from her udder because it is so sore and full...the first few tries might be a bit painful, but she will be much happier afterwards. Put her favorite treat in the bucket so she'll be encouraged to stay put.

At this point, I'd try the process at least three times a day...and wouldn't even bother trying to catch the milk. You want to make sure she doesn't develop mastitis and if you have a strip test I'd use one just to make sure she hasn't already.

You might find that once you release the pressure from a weeks worth of milk she will calm down and settle into letting you milk her.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can get her on a milking stand then just offer her grain and speak to her softly while brushing her and tell her what you are doing.I know some people might think it's crazy but they can understand you.Might not by words but your actions and they feel emotion just as anyone can.While your brushing her move closer to her underside and just keep brushing and speaking soflty.If she gets nervous and kick move away.You can also put a hobble on her legs to prevent kicking.You got to get the milk out of her fast if it's been that long.She will protest but should calm down after awhile.Just stay calm yourself! Poor thing has to be in pain so that is why she might not want you to touch her.Good luck to you and that's awesome you took her from a bad place and now giving her the life she deserves :applaud: :hug:


----------



## taube (May 21, 2010)

You guys are GREAT, I so appreciate your kind help! I am beginning to think that now maybe she is engorged because the milk is not coming easy at all. The vet was able to get some out, but he was a bit rough, and it's more my nature to be gentle. Her teats are very small, so it's hard for me to get a grip, and being a novice sure doesn't help either. I will definitely try all your suggestions, I certainly appreciate the advice from those who "know" :hi5:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If her teats are small try milking with just your thumb and two fingers.You'll get the hang of it.I learned on a doe who's teats were so tiny that's how I did it.Keep up the good work!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Taube, this link here may help you a bit, it was posted a few days back with a similar question. Also, if you have any rescue remedy on hand we use this for stressed goats during kidding, milking, transporting, rescue goats etc.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=15124


----------

